# Z Man Plastics Hooks



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

Eye strike Texas rig


----------



## MELank (Jul 9, 2019)

Best: Mustad Grip Pin
Good, best value: Gamakatsu EWG 

This guy smashed this setup this morning.


----------



## MAK (Dec 15, 2017)

Mustad Grip-pin
Z-man Texas Eye


----------



## Sdia03 (Jan 26, 2021)

Agree with Texas eye, or chinlockz.


----------



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

I have had to revert to superglue for these baits at times. Certain glues melt these baits....If I remember correctly, the gorilla glue formulation works well. Maybe someone on here can remind me...


----------



## MatthewEOD (Aug 21, 2020)

texas eye is the only hook I’ve needed.


----------



## snookin44 (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks for the replies! I’ll give those Texas eyes a shot.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

The Z-Man ChinLockZ hooks work really well too.

ChinLockZ Hooks


----------



## southerncannuck (Jun 27, 2016)

I just got some Mustad Grip Pins at a recommendation found here. Love them.


----------



## MAK (Dec 15, 2017)

I started with the Z-man Texas Eye but felt like I was getting a lot of missed hooksets. Switched to the Mustad Grip-Pin and have primarily used those until recently. Have been using the Z-man Pro BulletZ the past several weeks and they may be my new favorite.


----------



## GaterB (Nov 10, 2021)

I use the z man friendly locking hooks and jig heads, but also have had success with other “normal” hooks. You just have to pull those baits beyond where you normally would to make sure they don’t slide down when they expand.
One cool trick you can do with an under spin or weighted swimbait hook is pull the plastic over the lead on the hook, which acts just like the chin lock setup. With the plastic being so durable it will be just fine to stretch over the lead, and then it’s on there forever.


----------



## Goose (Jul 15, 2019)

Texas eye or chin lock for anything zman


----------

